# Ortsabhängiger Sound



## GeRrItK. (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

für mein Spiel suche ich derzeit eine Möglichkeit, wie ich Geräusche (Motorengräusche, Martinshorn etc.) ortsabhängig abspielen kann. Also wenn ich jetzt z.B. in einem Abstand von 500px zu einem Fahrzeug bin ich langsam anfange den Motorensound zu hören. Oder wenn ich iwo stehe und ein Rettungswagen ankommt, ich langsam anfange ihn zu hören. Also je näher er kommt desto lauter wird es.

Hoffe es ist ausreichend erklärt und ihr habt eine Lösung parat 

Gruß,
Gerrit K.


----------



## HoaX (20. Mai 2011)

Einfach Entfernung berechnen und dann entsprechend die Lautstärke anpassen? Ich versteh jetz nicht wirklich wo du da ein Problem hast/siehst.


----------



## GeRrItK. (20. Mai 2011)

Hm stimmt. Simpler Lösungsansatz


----------



## GeRrItK. (21. Mai 2011)

So mein Problem ist jetzt, dass die GTGE das ändern der Lautstärke iwie (noch) nicht unterstützt. Gibts da eine direkte Methode? Habe bisher noch nix gefunden. Ich benutzt WAV Stereo Sounds.


----------



## Marcinek (21. Mai 2011)

In dem entsprechenden Forum steht nix dazu?


----------



## GeRrItK. (21. Mai 2011)

In dem Forum steht nur das es halt derzeit noch nicht funktioniert, soweit ich das gelesen habe.


----------

